# 6 speeds reverse 2 fwd?????



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

got a sears c950-52677 I thought it just needed a engine but now that I have changed that it has 6 reverse speeds and 2 fwd. IE; it is backwards. I did not touch the shifting mech. and the impeller spins the right way so the engine is turning the right way. any thoughts or picks of shift linkage or tansmission internals would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If your replacement engine has the same shaft configuration as you old engine you have your tractor drive belt misrouted. Ther's nothimg wrong with your machine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you buy it used without an engine? Previous engine could have been dual output shafts. The one off the cam rotates the opposite way of the crankshaft and the transmission would be designed to run that way.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with Jtclays, maybe a good time to speak or do a search here for how the members got around for their fix on 2 shaft engines.
Can you ascertain this fact that the former engine had 2 shafts?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

+! I bet that's what happened. Some machines you can flip the gear box 180 without to much trouble...... or look for a good 2 shaft motor which is tough.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Your blower should look like this inside. I have the same model if it is an 8/25


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+ 1 with the original engine being a 2 shaft engine.
Are the speeds abnormally fast (about twice the normal speed)?, if so, it definitely had a 2 shaft original engine.


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks all. I would be impressed with someone who could install a v belt wrong enough to spin a machine the wrong way. Must be 2 shaft never saw the engine.It was free. funny most sears I saw online were single shaft. Taurus it is a 8/25 is yours a 2 shaft? I can't say what normal or twice the speed is as I never saw it. I guess I live with it though the fwd 2 speeds seem on the fast side. maybe a pulley change. thanks again for anymore info and all this.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

armchairlonghair said:


> Thanks all. I would be impressed with someone who could install a v belt wrong enough to spin a machine the wrong way. Must be 2 shaft never saw the engine.It was free. funny most sears I saw online were single shaft. Taurus it is a 8/25 is yours a 2 shaft? I can't say what normal or twice the speed is as I never saw it. I guess I live with it though the fwd 2 speeds seem on the fast side. maybe a pulley change. thanks again for anymore info and all this.


The fast side can be adjusted with your traction handle which would have a adjustable thingie either before entering the casing or above.
You would have to remove the bottom shield where you can see the friction disk which you could adjust as close to the middle of the steel disk and better yet it gives you the opportunity to lube or grease the innards and you should finish by cleaning the steel disk and friction disk with a rag with some gas. Remember don't over lube so some may fall in contact with the steel disk or the friction wheel. Good Luck


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Gusto guy has done the mod.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ine-5-22-harbor-freight-predator-212cc-2.html

Here's a video, a little rough and vague, but you get the point


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks again, I have the pan open and have cleaned and greased previously. The 2 shaft must be the issue but I just found the same blower and it is a single. weird. Thanks I will look in the mods you have all suggested.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

armchairlonghair said:


> Thanks again, I have the pan open and have cleaned and greased previously. The 2 shaft must be the issue but I just found the same blower and it is a single. weird. Thanks I will look in the mods you have all suggested.


Did you notice if the other blower has the friction rubber wheel on the other side of the friction disk from what yours is? Ya might want to take a bunch of pictures of it to see if your hardware can be flipped over to get you on the other side of the friction disk


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

it was on a trade/sale site so no more info. I am currently working on flipping the friction wheel I will try to post pics tomorrow. it seems possible. thanks again


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

So not super successful, but workable. I think I now have 3 fwd speeds and 5 reverse. Also it should slow down the fwd speeds. The first pic shows the tranny selected in full reverse (2) which is in my world fwd. The second pic is selected in full fwd (6) which is reverse in my new reality. If I try to flip the whole receiver on the hex shaft. the friction wheel will be off the plate when selected in 6 and barely on the fwd side of the plate in 2. So I instead flipped only the friction wheel on the receiver. Which if you look close is done in the second photo but not the first. this moves the contact point about 2 cm to the right(up in photos, can't rotate?) as opposed to flipping the receiver which would move it 5-6 cm. The plate is only 13cm in diam.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You need a new friction disc :blush:


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah I do need a new disk was waiting to see if I had thrown to much money after bad already. I need bushings for the hex shaft oval right now, friction disk cracked, chains for wheels want for traction, belt retention wire made one, pulley cover made one but not pretty, bearings/bushings for tranny pulley drive shaft it is a bit angled but the belt stays on on all my tests so far.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

armchairlonghair said:


> yeah I do need a new disk was waiting to see if I had thrown to much money after bad already. I need bushings for the hex shaft oval right now, friction disk cracked, chains for wheels want for traction, belt retention wire made one, pulley cover made one but not pretty, bearings/bushings for tranny pulley drive shaft it is a bit angled but the belt stays on on all my tests so far.


Hey can you somehow adjust the friction disc to move more towards reverse (what would have been reverse before-forward speeds now), so that you can get 5 speeds instead of 2 and 2 reverse speeds instead of 5, and then just relabel the dash?


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

> You need a new friction disc


*Ditto on that suggestion.*
I finally got the new friction disc to replace the old one on my inherited Yardman Snowbird machine, and did that maintenance today.

Fortunately the weather here is warm and mild......allowing me the luxury of avoiding a failure in the midst of tough conditions when failures normally occur.

Get a new one.....regardless if you get the shifting pattern back to normal.


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Hey can you somehow adjust the friction disc to move more towards reverse (what would have been reverse before-forward speeds now), so that you can get 5 speeds instead of 2 and 2 reverse speeds instead of 5, and then just relabel the dash?


Yes I am going to try it however it seems the adjustment is already at one end of the travel. The rod between the handle and the tranny is already fully at shortened. there is a second hole to attach it to on the handle end. Also I would have to cut some slots to alow the speed to be locked in. the travel is much less for the reverse so I doubt I get 5 speeds without major cutting. I am unsure if this adjustment is going to be helpfull. either way I won't be able to try for a few days. I will keep you in the loop.


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

ztnoo said:


> *Ditto on that suggestion.*
> I finally got the new friction disc to replace the old one on my inherited Yardman Snowbird machine, and did that maintenance today.
> 
> Fortunately the weather here is warm and mild......allowing me the luxury of avoiding a failure in the midst of tough conditions when failures normally occur.
> ...


funny you should say ditto Christmas in Kamloops: How to one-up your overachieving neighbours - InfoNews.ca


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Good one!!! :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

what is up with all the pics being sideways?
So I flipped the friction disk back to the original side to gain back the max speed. the roll pin in the hex shaft prevents it from going any farther and prevents it from touching the engage mechanism. As I noted the adjustment rod between the handle and the lwr shift mech. was fully adj. so with roll pin and adj. The picture shows max speed in (rev) my FWD. 







As you can see there is much more travel on the fwd side of the original control panel. the handle bell crank is not symmetrical for fwd and rev.
I cut three new slots on the rev side of the control panel. You can see the shiny cuts, where there were 2 now there are 5. this should have given me 5 fwd speeds. 
Not so much. I have 3 fwd. From right side green (rev 2 is slot 1) fast, (2) less fast, and (3) slow. The next slot 4 is very slow to start then under pwr. it stops and becomes a brake almost. The 4 slot is to close to the middle of the drive plate. Play in the hex shaft end bushings allows it to move laterally and the friction disk switches from fwd to rev or nothing. The 5 is in rev.







I added some washers in the non gear end of the hex shaft to take up the slack but it did not prevent the 4th from switching with the play still left in the shifting mech. and the hex shaft.







I also added some 3/4 copper pipe on the axle to take up lateral movement there.
Thanks again for everyone's suggestions and help. I now wait for snow to really test it.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry I missed your question. I had never looked so I went out and popped the cover. Mine is a two shaft--Picture attached. I was thinking of a Powerfist repower in the future. Might have to rethink that one.


----------



## armchairlonghair (Dec 7, 2015)

indeed no two shaft pwr fist.Thanks that pic seals it, and confirms my pulley size choices were good.snows falling tonight we will see in the morn. how effective it is. I have a hill driveway. wish me luck. got any traction/chain hacks? 

I also added rubber paddles to the impeller hope it throws far. thanks again. T


----------

